# Singapore PR or Work Permit



## erviren

Hi All,

Please help me to advice to move to Singapore.lane:

How can I apply for PR in Singapore or if I can get Work Permit for 5 years or so???

I am a Computer Professional with 5 years of experience in .Net Technologies and Production Support working on different technologies.

Thanks in Anticipation!


----------



## simonsays

well, do take some time and read up the ICA website @ ICA - Home - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore - all the required info is there, including the pre-requisites for PR 

Cheers


----------



## simonsays

carltan: don't give wrong info

It is not the company who assesses you for PR.

It is ICA, and the company doesn't do any sponsorship, like other countries

after 2 years to 3 years, you submit the forms to ICA, with a cover letter from the employer, and the employer's role is limited to the cover letter and endorsement only, though you can bypass that as well.

A few companies will claim otherwise and find innovative ways to bond the employee or hold the employee hostage.

Don't fall for it ..


----------



## Jimmy1978

You can't apply for PR immediately. It doesn't work like that. You've got to be here first on a work permit before the govt would consider you for PR.


----------



## simonsays

Jimmy1978 said:


> You can't apply for PR immediately. It doesn't work like that. You've got to be here first on a work permit before the govt would consider you for PR.


well, technically no ..

You can be here on EP as well, and also on LTVP, before going for pr   

or LTVP+


----------



## simonsays

singaporerajan: I don't know if you are soliciting here .. 

But, of late, EDB hiked the Investor route to more than the 2 mil  

Your info is outdated 

Your second suggestion of PR after 18 months don't fly

Pray, how do you submit 3 years of Singapore income tax returns, when you are here for 18 months ?

Well, ICA will accept the application, but your chances go down drastically unless you are earning - S$ 28,000 A MONTH  

Good luck though ..


----------



## erviren

ecureilx said:


> singaporerajan: I don't know if you are soliciting here ..
> 
> But, of late, EDB hiked the Investor route to more than the 2 mil
> 
> Your info is outdated
> 
> Your second suggestion of PR after 18 months don't fly
> 
> Pray, how do you submit 3 years of Singapore income tax returns, when you are here for 18 months ?
> 
> Well, ICA will accept the application, but your chances go down drastically unless you are earning - S$ 28,000 A MONTH
> 
> Good luck though ..




Thanks ALL for your answers...sorry for replying late...


----------



## wesmant

Allow me to hop in.

Please note carefully on what type of work visa you have if you are in Singapore and heading for PR. 
Work visa like P1, P2, Q1 and S Pass can lead you to PR, but not Work Permit, which I believe nobody here would be under Work Permit Scheme.

good luck!


----------



## simonsays

wesmant: not so fast .. 

ICA does allow Work Pass holders to apply for PR .. and their approval rate, based on their country of origin, sometimes is pretty high actually 

From ICA website:

Eligibility

The following categories of foreigners are eligible to apply for permanent residence:

(a) Spouse and unmarried children (below 21 years old) of a Singapore Citizen
(SC)/SingaporePermanent Resident (SPR)
(b) Aged Parents of a SC
(c) P, Q or S work pass holders
(d) Investors/Entrepreneurs

ICA - Apply for Permanent Residence


----------



## wesmant

Ecureilx: yes, work "pass" can lead to PR after some years of living in Singapore. But not "work permit". You know what I mean by "permit". I believe nobody here would go to Singapore by "work permit". I was just trying to clarify the right terms to use


----------



## simonsays

wesmant: well, there is no Work Permit in Reality - there is only Work Pass- even though people tend to call it Work Permit

Well, yes, you are correct, but with the current tightened MOM controls, I know a few expats who have landed on "work permit/work pass" .. no kidding ..


----------



## wesmant

Hah? That's new to me then. Sound very desprate move eh


----------



## ptrlee

One should always refer to government sources and established consultancies in these matters. The information on these matters is always vague and it is advisable to take a proper consultation in person with these agencies.


----------

